# Rückruf von Hotline



## chris123 (8 November 2008)

hi also mein problem is folgendes:
ein ''kumpel'' hatte mir eben eine ganz normale nummer gesende 0699 <nummer> (ganz normale vorwahl eines mobilnetzes in österreich!) ... anschließend bin ich an eine hotline gekommen (was mir zu dem zeitpunkt nochnet klar war, da ich dachte daweil ich läuten lasse schreibe ich schnell eine sms) leider hatte ich die falschen Tasten gedrückt und hab angeblich diese gedrückt mit der ich über die kosten usw akzeptiere. als ich mitbekommen habe das ich bei einer so besagten pornohotline angekommen war hab ich sofort aufgelegt. wenige minuten später kam ein rückruf und mir wurde gesagt ich muss meine adresse usw angeben (tat ich leider auch) und sie würden mir eine Rechnung über 65 Euro schicken da sie ansonsten den anruf nachverfolgen würde und dies mehr kosten würde... natürlich erklärte ich ihnen meine situation und das ich es gerne widerrufen möchte... Natürlich war dies nichtmehr möglich und nun sollte bald die rechnung eintreffen... also was sollte ich eurer meinung nach tun ? bzw sollte man auch wenn man dies akzeptiert hat bezahlen ?! 
bin auch noch keine 18 falls das weiterhilft (leider am telefon als ich da mit einer frau verbunden wurde spaßeshalber gesagt das ich 19 bin da ich immernoch dachte das es eine bekannte von mir sei ;( )

mfg chris


----------



## Wembley (8 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> hi also mein problem is folgendes:
> ein ''kumpel'' hatte mir eben eine ganz normale nummer gesende 0699 <nummer> (ganz normale vorwahl eines mobilnetzes in österreich!) ... anschließend bin ich an eine hotline gekommen (was mir zu dem zeitpunkt nochnet klar war, da ich dachte daweil ich läuten lasse schreibe ich schnell eine sms)


Frage aus Interesse: Was war deine Motivation anzurufen bzw. was dachtest du, was oder wer sich hinter der Nummer verbirgt? War das ein echter "Kumpel" oder ein Spammer oder hast du einen Spammer versehentlich als "Kumpel" betrachtet?



> leider hatte ich die falschen Tasten gedrückt und hab angeblich diese gedrückt mit der ich über die kosten usw akzeptiere.


Hast du das wirklich? Die behaupten viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. 





> als ich mitbekommen habe das ich bei einer so besagten pornohotline angekommen war hab ich sofort aufgelegt. wenige minuten später kam ein rückruf und mir wurde gesagt ich muss meine adresse usw angeben (tat ich leider auch) und sie würden mir eine Rechnung über 65 Euro schicken


Diese Masche ist bekannt. In Deutschland vor allem, aber auch in Österreich und in der Schweiz. Normalerweise werden ja solche Dienste über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. Die allerdings müssen offenbar eine Extra-Rechnung schicken, was schon mal darauf schließen lässt, dass einiges faul ist.


> da sie ansonsten den anruf nachverfolgen würde und dies mehr kosten würde...


Jaja genau. Natürlich drohen die mit Tod und Teufel, aber mir ist nicht bekannt (und wahrscheinlich der Arbeiterkammer auch nicht), dass hier jemand seine "Ansprüche" gerichtlich durchgesetzt hätte. Drohen können die noch am besten, aber ist verdammt viel heiße Luft dabei. Angst haben brauchst du keine.


> also was sollte ich eurer meinung nach tun ? bzw sollte man auch wenn man dies akzeptiert hat bezahlen ?!


Rein rechtlich ist das so: Ein Vertragsabschluss ist eine *beidseitige* Willenserklärung. Also wenn eine Seite nichts von einem Vertrag weiß, gibt es ihn nicht. Dass die Damen und Herren, die diese "Dienstleistung" zur Verfügung stellen, was anderes behaupten, ist klar. Aber auch die stehen natürlich nicht über dem Gesetz.


> bin auch noch keine 18 falls das weiterhilft


Nun auch bei Volljährigkeit wärst du in einer hervorragenden Situation, wo du dir vor gar nichts fürchten müsstest. Deine Minderjährigkeit macht diese Situation noch besser, als sie ohnehin schon ist.

Über diese Masche wurde schon in österreichischen Medien berichtet. Finde aber grad keinen Link dazu. Vielleicht kann mir Aka-Aka aushelfen? 

Du wirst dir wahrscheinlich den Firmennamen noch nicht gemerkt haben. Wenn er dir bekannt ist, nenne ihn hier bitte (aber bitte keine Vor- und Nachnamen). Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine Firma handelt, die hier schon bekannt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

Er soll mal die Nummer nennen, ob die schon bekannt ist. Ansonsten habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen - erst wieder, wenn das mit der Anrufmotivation klarer ist.
In Österreich ist die Masche eigentlich gut bekannt, er könnte sich bitte wegen seiner Minderjährigkeit an info(at)europakonsument.at wenden (siehe hier) - die Österreicher hatten vor Jahren der IBC auch mal das Wasser abgegraben mit einem Minderjährigenfall.

Nicht nur weil Ex-IBC-Mitarbeiter R*D* da mitmischt, ist dieser letzte Link eigentlich nach wie vor angebracht als Informationsquelle 

Zusatzfrage: Hast Du auch eine erotische Werbe-SMS von einer österreichischen Nummer erhalten (die zur österreichischen DTMS-Tochter atms gehört und von dort an die nicht existierende "Mobile Entertainment Sro" in CZ vermietet wurde?)

PS: Hinter dem österreichischen Arm stecken Österreicher - das ist aber in Österreich inzwischen vom RTR über den ORF bis hin zur Wiener Polizei allen bekannt...

hier der vermutlich oben gemeinte Artikel in der Rundschau
(Ich denke, der Preis von 65 Euro als "Erkennungsmerkmal" dürfte ausreichen. Das ist der neue Preis nach der "Tariferhöhung" auf 3,6 cents pro Minute)


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

nein es war net unbedingt ein freund ... naja hatte mit dem bisschen streit und so da meinte der ich soll die nummer ma anrufen ...
rückgerufen wurde ich jedoch von einer komplett anderen nummer: +43512908355555
und ja höchstwahrscheindlich habe ich eine bestätigungstaste gedrückt da ich wiegesagt ein paar ungewollte tasten während dem ''läuten'' gedrückt habe...

aber was mich noch intressiert ist:
was wollen die tun hätte ich nicht abgehoben ?
da die mich mit eienr komplett anderen nummer zurückgerufen haben als ich eig gewählt habe...

mfg chris


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

noch eine frage:
ich hatte mich eben mal bisschen informiert und würde es evt den ganzen papierkram vll vorzeitig erledigen wenn ich da mal anrufe und die leute mal mit den fakten kontrontiere?
und sagen falls sie doch eine rechnung etc schicken mit einem rechtskräftigen vertrag

mfg


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> nein es war net unbedingt ein freund


Was er auch damit bewiesen hat.


> naja hatte mit dem bisschen streit und so da meinte der ich soll die nummer ma anrufen ...


Siehe oben


> rückgerufen wurde ich jedoch von einer komplett anderen nummer: +43512908355555


Sieht nach einer Innsbrucker Nummer aus. Aber ohnehin würde uns die 0699-Nummer, falls die dir noch bekannt ist, mehr interessieren.

Zur Absichererung kannst du dich auch an den Konsumentenschutz (Arbeiterkammer) wenden. Die werden dir zwar nicht viel anderes sagen als wir hier, aber schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht. Eine Empfehlung ist es durchaus wert. 

Jedenfalls bist du, so wie du es schilderst, nicht von einem Vertragsabschluss ausgegangen und deine Minderjährigkeit ist, wie gesagt, auch kein großer Nachteil.

Außerdem ist das Anbieten von kostenpflichtigen Telefondienstleistungen ohne Mehrwertnummer ohnehin eine sehr fragwürdige Sache.


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

0699/1588 1088 das is die nummer konnt se doch noch ausfindig machen...

mfg


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> 0699/1588 1088 das is die nummer


Danke. Dann ist alles klar.
Auf Gelbe Seiten, Telefonbuch und Routenplaner - HEROLD.at nach "Mobile Entertainment Network s.r.o" suchen und schon erscheint obige Nummer. Als Adresse wird eine in Innsbruck angegeben, genauer gesagt in der Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 8, im Technologie- und Wirtschaftspark Innsbruck.

Hier sind die Firmen angesiedelt, die dort laut der TWI-Homepage residieren:
TWI :: Haus 8

Eine "Mobile Entertainment Network s.r.o" ist dort allerdings nicht angeführt. Was immer das heißen mag.


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

soll das heißen das man jetz net zahlen muss oder was sollte ich mit der adresse bzw firma machen ?


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> was sollte ich mit der adresse bzw firma machen ?


Das war einmal eine wichtige Info für uns, um bestätigt zu bekommen, woher der Wind weht bzw. wer dahinter steckt. Geahnt haben wir es ja schon, aber jetzt ist es klar. 

Es gilt natürlich weiterhin das, was vorhin schon geschrieben wurde. 

Und du weißt jetzt auch definitiv, mit wem du es zu tun hast. Fürchten musst du dich nun wirklich nicht. Aber wie auch schon vorhin erwähnt, zum Konsumentschutz (Arbeiterkammer) zu gehen ist nicht die schlechteste Lösung.


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

also brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen ?
und wie wärs wenn ich da einfach anruf wie ich oben geschrieben habe und denen ma die fakten auf den tisch lege und denen sage das ich net bezahlen werde und ich ansonsten einen anwalt einschalten werde?
hatte bei nem bekannten auch mal geholfen...

mfg


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> also brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen ?


Eine Antwort auf diese Frage dürfen wir dir nicht geben. Warum? Weil das diverse Gesetze nicht erlauben. Klingt eigenartig, ist aber leider so. Was du aber von uns bekommen hast, sind allgemeine Infos, die, denke ich, dir klarmachen müssten, warum es hier geht.


> und wie wärs wenn ich da einfach anruf wie ich oben geschrieben habe und denen ma die fakten auf den tisch lege und denen sage das ich net bezahlen werde und ich ansonsten einen anwalt einschalten werde?


Ich bezweifle mal, ob das was hilft. Die werden ihren "eigenen Standpunkt" haben. Zumindest dir gegenüber werden die behaupten, dass doch alles gaaanz anders ist. Um allerdings zu ihrem Geld zu kommen, müssten die das übers Gericht machen. Und dorthin gehen sie gar nicht gern. Du kannst dir denken, warum.

Also kurzum: drohen, drohen, drohen. Aber die Drohungen wahrmachen.... da schaut es wieder ganz anders aus.

Warum ich dir auch den Gang zur Arbeiterkammer empfehle: damit du nicht so alleine bist und auch noch von jemandem anderen die Bestätigung hast, dass alles doch nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

joa ok dann sag ich ma vielen dank für deine/eure hilfe und werd ma sehen was auf mich zu kommt 

mfg chris


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



Wembley schrieb:


> Eine "Mobile Entertainment Network s.r.o" ist dort allerdings nicht angeführt. Was immer das heißen mag.


...s.r.o. - ist das nicht eine rumänische Firmenbezeichnung? Einer vermeintlichen Klitsche mit so einer Endung, ansässig in Österreich, kann nur mit einem süffisanten Lächeln begegnet werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

Langsam, langsam, ihr Helden der Chaostheorie 
(@Wembley: Komisch. Das in Innsbruck könnte Mailboxes Etc sein. Aber was ist der Sinn davon? Ist es evtl. in Österreich auch so, dass man Innsbrucker Nummern nur nutzen darf, wenn man in Innsbruck sitzt?) 

Eine MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK SRO (in Znojmo, CZ, auch "Znaim" genannt, ganz in der Nähe der Österreichischen Grenze übrigens, genauer gesagt: bei RETZ) gibt es nicht (mehr!). Diese heisst nun TELE-INSIDE sro und bietet Dienste in Zusammenarbeit mit der VISION COMMUNICATION GmbH in Düsseldorf an (unser R*D*).

Es gibt jedoch eine "MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK LTD.", die ist 100%iger Gesellschafter der "TELE-INSIDE SRO".

Und es gibt eine "MEN MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK GmbH" in der Schweiz, die wiederum bietet ihre Dienste für die "TELE-INSIDE sro" aus Tschechien an (frauen-kontakte.ch/AGB?height=600&width=700)

Deshalb heißen deren AGB, die man auf deren Seite downloaden kann, auch "teleinsideagb.pdf"
tele-klax.ch/teleinside_agb.pdf

Dort steht dann z.B.


> Gerichtsstand für alle Streitigkeiten aus dem Rechtsverhältnis der Parteien ist der Sitz von Mobile Entertainment GmbH.


Nur: wo soll diese Firma sitzen? Es gibt sie schlicht nicht...

Die dort zu findende Italienerin wiederum ist auch bei einer Firma zu finden, die mal den Namen des (Ex-?)Anwalts Dr. B* im Namen trug. Der wiederum wurde von der maltesischen "Phone Cash Limited" (die betreiben das Partnerprogramm der Vision) als Geschäftsführer genannt und von der Rechtsanwaltskammer Tirol aus anderen Gründen. CEO (also GF) der Phonecash ("Düsseldorf, Germany" laut Pressebericht, "Znojmo, CZ" laut Eurowebtainment) ist der S* Sch* ist, der wiederum auch schon für die "Mobile Entertainment Network sro" bei der Eurowebtainment war (also der Firma, die jetzt Tele-Inside sro heißt, so wie die AGB der "MEN Mobile Entertainment Network GmbH")

Alles klar jetzt?

http://www.gesundheitstipp.ch/themen/beitrag/1029818/Live-Chat_Teures_Abo_statt_Geizpreis


> Gemäss Guido S*, Chefjurist beim Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft, verstösst Men Mobile damit gegen die Preisbekanntgabeverordnung: «In der Werbung muss der Preis des gesamten Pakets angegeben werden.»



Basta, Grüße nach Krefeld. Man sollte ehrlich arbeiten, um seinen Flitzer zu tanken. Dann können auch die Juniors stolz auf Daddy sein.


----------



## chris123 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

hat das iwas für mich zu bedeuten oder gehts nur darum was das eig heißt ? 

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



chris123 schrieb:


> hat das was für mich zu bedeuten


Jein. Wende Dich an europakonsument.at - Die Firma ist dort bekannt, diese hier dargestellten verwirrenden Hintergründe ebenfalls. 
Dort kann man Dir ganz konkret helfen. 



Wembley schrieb:


> Eine Antwort auf diese Frage dürfen wir dir nicht geben. Warum? Weil das diverse Gesetze nicht erlauben. Klingt eigenartig, ist aber leider so. Was du aber von uns bekommen hast, sind allgemeine Infos, die, denke ich, dir klarmachen müssten, worum es hier geht.


Melde Dich einfach mal bei europakonsument.at, wenn Dir die Infos nicht reichen.

*Hier gibt es keine konkreten Ratschläge!*
Das schrieb die Verbraucherzentrale bereits 2001, prinzipiell hat sich daran nichts geändert

@mods: close! Oder erklärt ihr bitte chris123, dass es hier keine Rechtsberatung gibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



Wembley schrieb:


> Danke. Dann ist alles klar.
> Auf Gelbe Seiten, Telefonbuch und Routenplaner - HEROLD.at nach "Mobile Entertainment Network s.r.o" suchen und schon erscheint obige Nummer. Als Adresse wird eine in Innsbruck angegeben, genauer gesagt in der Eduard-Bodem-Gasse 8, im Technologie- und Wirtschaftspark Innsbruck.


Dazu passt dann wiederum


chris123 schrieb:


> rückgerufen wurde ich jedoch von einer komplett anderen nummer: +43512908355555


Innsbruck.
Da scheint doch irgendwas zu sein, in Innsbruck.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

@chris123:

Noch einmal:
lies das
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...er/55022-rueckruf-von-hotline.html#post256605

und wende dich an info(at)europakonsument.at


----------



## Tomm (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage: Hab seit heute das gleiche Problem wie Chris123. Der Rückruf kam heute mittag mit der Bitte, meine Adresse bekannt zu geben, was ich nicht gemacht hab. Was kann im schlimmsten Fall drohen? Bin ich verpflichtet meine Adresse rausugeben. 

Vielen Dank für kurze Rück-Info


----------



## passer (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Rückruf von Hotline*



> Was kann im schlimmsten Fall drohen?



Du bekommst Mahnbriefe von Rechtsanwälten und Inkasso.
So sie denn deine Adresse herausfinden würden.



> Bin ich verpflichtet meine Adresse rausugeben.



Nein !


----------

